# Composing my synthany



## Kyler Key (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello and welcome to my blog.

I'm composing my synthany which I have designed to express a wide variety of emotion and feelings fluently and fluidly.

3 pieces are complete so far and I am actively working to complete the rest. There will be 10 in total.

The playlist to my synthany is below. They will work just fine as singles, however,

If you plan on listening to all of them, then I highly suggest to listen in succession, if you flip between songs randomly they will not flow as intended.

I highly recommend you listen to the parts sequentially part 1 before part 2 and part 2 before part 3 and so on.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHDyw2FdJ1JSqyippRLytDMmQ1ikCxHCP

I work full time and enjoy making music as my hobby. Let me know what you like, love, or hate!
Sharing with others is encouraged!

Thank you for reading my blog and taking a journey in synthany with me.
-Kyler Key


----------



## Kyler Key (Aug 4, 2020)

Part 1





Part 2





Part 3





Happy to report part 4 is out!!!
Go ahead and listen in!


----------



## Kyler Key (Aug 4, 2020)

Part 5 is now complete. Video and all.
Listen here!


----------



## Kyler Key (Aug 4, 2020)

Part 6 of my Synthany is available and complete!


----------



## Kyler Key (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey Talk Classical User,

Part 7 of my Synthany is out! Take a Listen!


----------



## Kyler Key (Aug 4, 2020)

And talk classical. I believe this is the finale to my Synthany.

Watch and listen to part 8 here


----------

